# Show me your Wheels



## Texas17 (May 25, 2017)

Starting to look at upgrading from my Gen1 to Gen2, but to me the Gen2 looks funny, like wheel tire combo is to small for car. Whats a better look for Gen2 ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

17-18" on the Premier make it fill out much better. 15s are comical on them and 16 still look a bit awkward. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Actually the overall diameter of all the available tire sizes are the same. As the rim size gets bigger the sidewalls get shorter. In agreement tho, the 16” on Lt are minimum but going to 18” on Premier takes a hit on mpg. I really liked the 17” on the Gen 1 eco.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Definitely going bigger here. 17 or 18 PVD chrome once I wear out these tires. Didn't have any takers on the stock 16" wheels


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

18x8.5 miro 111s


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i have 16s but next time i need tires gonna bump up to some 17s" especially with the eibach lowering kit


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Texas17 said:


> Starting to look at upgrading from my Gen1 to Gen2, but to me the Gen2 looks funny, like wheel tire combo is to small for car. Whats a better look for Gen2 ?


Dolphins version.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

